# The Vampire Chronicles



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

BD is reporting that Universal Pictures is looking to reboot Anne Rice's *The Vampire Chronicles*, and that Robert Downey, Jr. is in "close talks" to play Lestat.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17082


----------

